# Ebenenmaske(farbe)



## Paraneuros (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,
so wollte fragen ob es in der Ebenmaske eine Möglcihkeit gibt das das was man da macht auch in Farbe gibt.Oder ob das alles nur in Schwarz weiss geht...danke


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

aus der PS Hilfe :



> Mit einer Ebenenmaske können Sie eine Ebene oder einen Ebenensatz ganz oder teilweise verdecken. Ferner können Sie eine Ebenenmaske bearbeiten, um den Maskierungsbereich zu erweitern oder zu verkleinern. Eine Ebenenmaske ist ein Graustufenbild. Mit Schwarz bemalte Bereiche werden demnach verdeckt, mit Weiß bemalte Bereiche angezeigt und mit Graustufen bemalte Bereiche mit verschiedenen Transparenzstufen angezeigt.



Wozu willst du da Farben haben ?

Ciao Stefan

Nachsatz : Deutsch 6, setzen


----------



## Paraneuros (9. Mai 2005)

danke meister..
ich will da farben haben da ich ein Quadrat gezeichnet habe auf einer ebene(X)...auf einer Anderen eben(Y) befindet sich ein bild..So nun will ich mit Brushes das auf der X ebene in dem Quadrat gebrusht wird....also nur in dem Quadrat...wenn aber der BRUSH zu gross ist geht er über das Quadrat hinaus...

verstehst du was ich will


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

wenn du dein Quadrat als Auswahl lädst sollte es klappen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

